# تحميل الاشارة على خط الكهرباء(نقاش حار)



## nayefacc (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

يسبب ندرة الدوائر التي تتحدث عن هذا الموضوع .اجبرت على شراء جهاز انتركم

WIRELESS INTERCOM

وفككتة واتيت لكم بالجزء المهم منه


لعل وعسى ان نجد مهندس يشرحها لنا ويفهمنا مالانفهمة منها

صدقوني بحثت في الانترنت في جميع المواقع العربية والاجنبية تقريباً ولم اجد اي دارة بهذا الخصوص

والدارة ليسة غريبة على الرغم من عدم وجودها على الانترنت
الا ان اي احد يشتري حهاز ويرليس انتركم سيجد نفس الدارة او قريبة منها







والسؤال المهم قبل جميع الاسئلة هو:
كم هي المسافة التي يكمن ان تصل اليها الاشارة على خط الكهرباء ؟
حيث ان كل ما زادت المسافة ظعفت الاشارة بسبب معاوقة الاسلاك والاحمال على خط الكهرباء

واكبر مسافة وجدتها الى الان من 0.2 الى 2كم حسب ماذكر في مواصفات اجهزة الانتركم الموجودة في الانترنت

والمسافة التي اطمح اليها من 5كم الى 10كم .. هل يمكن ذلك ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 مارس 2010)

اخى
هذا ما وضعته فى مشاركاتى و المسألة ببساطة أن التردد المرسل يدخل الترانزيستور والذى حمله جزء الملف من نقطة المنتصف إلى الطرف c و من ثم يخرج عبر المحول إلى خط 220 فولت
التردد القادم يأتى عبر المحول مباشرة إلى الدائرة.
هذه الإشارة تكون مضمنه تعديل تردد
أما المسافة فيجب أن تكون أولا على نفس الفاز ثانيا تتجنب محولات الشبكة


----------



## nayefacc (4 مارس 2010)

*تجارب اجريتها*

هناك مقولة لا اعرف ان كانت صحيحة تقول ان كل مازاد التردد
زادت المسافة المراد الارسال اليها ولانحتاج الى قدرة خرج عالية
حيث ان عند التردد العالي تقل ممانعة الاحمال لهذا التردد 

لذلك لابد من زيادة التردد وزيادة قدرة الخرج

وذلك بزيادة جهد المصدر من 6فولت الى 12فولت
وتغير الترنسيستور لتناسب مع القيم الجديدة وتغير الملف والمكثف ليتناسب مع التردد الجديد 

المشكلة هنا هي توافقية الملف مع المكثف
وتكمن المشكلة في صعوبة اختيار قيمة الملف والمكثف بانقاص قيمة احدهم على زيادة الاخر

يجب ان يكون هناك افضلية او مثالية لتتناسب القيم لنحصل على اعلى كسب ممكن

---------------

بروتوس وملتيسم
Multisim 10.1 Proteus 7
لا اعلم ان كانت هذه البرامج موثوقة نتائجها ولكننيي اعرف ان هذه البرامج مبنية على القوانين الالكترونية
لكنها تختلف عن الواقع لحد كبير
ففي البرامج النتائج ذو كسب كبير وعالي جداً لدرجة الخيال
وفي الواقع لايوجد كسب نهائباً بل ان القيمة المخرجة اقل من المدخلة بكثير جداً

---------------

*** التجربة الواقعية ***

طبعاً رفعت التردد من 110كيلوهرتز الى 250 كيلوهرتز
وغيرت الملف والمكثف حيب المتوفر عندي ويتناسب مع التردد حسب قانون تردد ملف ومكثف
وغيرت الترانسيستور ليتحمل القيم الجديدة

وكانت النتيجة ان الدارة لا ترسل الا لمسافة لا تتعدة امتار
مراراً وتكراراً في تغير وتبديل واعادة تجريب من جديد ولف ملف يدوي وجمع مكثفات واعادة المحاولة من جديد

ولمسافة لا تتعدة امتار

وبالاخر خرجت بنتيجة انا متأكد منها
هي انني لست مهندس


----------



## nayefacc (4 مارس 2010)

اخي المهندس ماجد عباس تحياتي لك


ارجو الشرح الشييق 

حسب الخطوات من 1 ال 6

فلاتر , تردد , كسب , امثلية ... الخ

وذا كنت ترغب في فنح موضوع جديد لك بهذه الخصوص كما في موضيعك السابقة مثل (كيف تصمم الدوائر الالكترونية)

بها الشرح الوافي اكون شاكراً لك


----------



## nayefacc (4 مارس 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى
> هذا ما وضعته فى مشاركاتى و المسألة ببساطة أن التردد المرسل يدخل الترانزيستور والذى حمله جزء الملف من نقطة المنتصف إلى الطرف c و من ثم يخرج عبر المحول إلى خط 220 فولت
> التردد القادم يأتى عبر المحول مباشرة إلى الدائرة.
> هذه الإشارة تكون مضمنه تعديل تردد
> أما المسافة فيجب أن تكون أولا على نفس الفاز ثانيا تتجنب محولات الشبكة



هذا جواب على (ماذا تعمل هذه الدارة)

نريد اكثر من ذلك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 مارس 2010)

nayefacc قال:


> هناك مقولة لا اعرف ان كانت صحيحة تقول ان كل مازاد التردد
> زادت المسافة المراد الارسال اليها ولانحتاج الى قدرة خرج عالية
> حيث ان عند التردد العالي تقل ممانعة الاحمال لهذا التردد


هذه المقولة صحيحة فى حال الإرسال اللاسلكى فى الهواء أو الفراغ أما فى خطوط نقل القدرة فالموضوع مختلف.


> لذلك لابد من زيادة التردد وزيادة قدرة الخرج
> وذلك بزيادة جهد المصدر من 6فولت الى 12فولت
> وتغير الترنسيستور لتناسب مع القيم الجديدة وتغير الملف والمكثف ليتناسب مع التردد الجديد
> المشكلة هنا هي توافقية الملف مع المكثف
> ...


السؤال والإجابى فى المشاركة الأولى مع الرسم حيث كتبت "ملف راديوى متغير"
والحقيقة هى أن هذه الأجهزة تستخدم فعلا ما ذكرت وهى ملفات if لكن هناك منها نوعين
الأول مع الراديو am وترددها حول 450 ك هرتز والثانى fm أظن 5 ميجا هرتز و أعتقد الأول أسهل و انسب لتناسبة مع كلالدوائر المتكاملة المتاحة و تقليل الفقد فى خطوط الكهرباء


> ---------------
> بروتوس وملتيسم
> multisim 10.1 proteus 7
> لا اعلم ان كانت هذه البرامج موثوقة نتائجها ولكننيي اعرف ان هذه البرامج مبنية على القوانين الالكترونية
> ...


العيب ليس فى البرامج ولكن فى عدم فهمنا لأدائها حيث نفترض المثالية حيث تكون غير مثالية و نفترض عدم المثالية حيث تكون مثالية
الكسب العالى ناتج من افتراض المحول if مثالى ولكنه واقعيا ليس كذلك و أيضا أنت لا تعرف خواص خط الكهرباء


> *** التجربة الواقعية ***
> طبعاً رفعت التردد من 110كيلوهرتز الى 250 كيلوهرتز
> وغيرت الملف والمكثف حيب المتوفر عندي ويتناسب مع التردد حسب قانون تردد ملف ومكثف
> وغيرت الترانسيستور ليتحمل القيم الجديدة
> ...


 أنا لا أعلم عن الدائرة التى استخدمتها لكن فى شرحى لهذا الموضوع قلت أن هذه الدوائر تستخدم تعديل التردد حتى يمكنك الإرسال لمسافة وتكبير الإشارة المستقبلة
دائرة كهذه بدون مكبرات تكفيها أمتار قليلة

جهاز التليتوك كان يتخاطب بين المحطات لمسافات طويلة شرط الإشتراك فى نفس الخط مثلا عدة أدوار


----------



## nayefacc (5 مارس 2010)

اخي
بالنسبة للمحول الراديو am كيف لي ان اعرفة . هل من رموز او الوان

عندي كمية هائلة من المحولات الرديوية كيف اميزة انه 455 
في بعض دوائر المودم PLC modem يرمز له ب newport 76250
على المختطط .

-------------

اذا لديك رسومات او مختطاط متنوعة ارجو وضعها فكثرة التنوع تساعدني على فهمها . 
++++
انا محتاج جداً لايصال الاشارة لمسافة 10كم هل يمكن ذلك. كيف وماذا اعمل 

شكراً


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 مارس 2010)

تعرف من نوع الراديو أما مسافة 10 ك فكيف تضمن أنها لن تمر على محولات ضغط متوسط الخ


----------



## kahtan82 (9 مارس 2010)

أنا استخدمت 
LM565
وكانت النتائج جيدة
لكن لم اجرب مسافات كبيرة
هذا هو التطبيق
http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-146.pdf


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## محمدالقبالي (10 مارس 2010)

مشكورين اخواني الكرام على طرح الموضوع وعلى الردود الرائعه


----------



## nayefacc (13 مارس 2010)

kahtan82 قال:


> أنا استخدمت
> lm565
> وكانت النتائج جيدة
> لكن لم اجرب مسافات كبيرة
> ...



مشكور اخي العزيز 

لاشك ان التطبيق المرفق مفيد جداً
لكن تبقا المشكلة في المحول t1
ما هي مواصفاتة

وخصوصاً انك جربت الدارة :81:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 مارس 2010)

مشروح فى رد سابق


----------



## nayefacc (15 مارس 2010)

اخي المهندس ماجد تحياتي لك



ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> مشروح فى رد سابق



يرجا الاشارة الى رابط الشرح

الا اذا كنت تقصد 



ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> تعرف من نوع الراديو أما مسافة 10 ك فكيف تضمن أنها لن تمر على محولات ضغط متوسط الخ



"تعرف من نوع الراديو"
هناك انواع كثيرا من الراديو ويوجد بها محولات متعددة وعليها ارقام خاصة بالشركة المصنعة
وتجد الارقام مختلفة على الرغم من استخدام المحول بنفس المرحلة من التردد

كان الاجدر ان تضع رسمة بسيطة توضح مكان او المرحلة المستخدم فيها المحول
بذلك يسهل علينا ايجادة ...............

"أما مسافة 10 ك فكيف تضمن أنها لن تمر على محولات ضغط متوسط الخ"
جواب سوأل بسوأل
---
نعم يوجد في منتقطنا مثل هذه المسافة
على كل حال اذا استطعنا عمل جهاز يصل لمسافة 10كم نظرياً
نكون بذلك متأكدين من وصول اشارتنا لمسافة 2 او3كم بوثوقية

تحياتي لك من جديد
:56:
نايف نظمي الصالح


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 مارس 2010)

nayefacc قال:


> اخي المهندس ماجد تحياتي لك
> يرجا الاشارة الى رابط الشرح
> 
> الا اذا كنت تقصد


اول مشاركة على رسم المحول ذاته


> "تعرف من نوع الراديو"
> هناك انواع كثيرا من الراديو ويوجد بها محولات متعددة وعليها ارقام خاصة بالشركة المصنعة
> وتجد الارقام مختلفة على الرغم من استخدام المحول بنفس المرحلة من التردد
> 
> ...


هناك العديد من الأجهزة وكل منها شكله المختلف ولا يجدى الرسم ولكن هو المعروف باسم محول تردد بينى IF-Transformer و ستجده بجوار مكثف اختيار القنوات مكعب من المعدن اللامع بأعلاه ثقب ترى متع قلب الفرايت والذى يمكن ضبطه بمفك و لون أحمر لملف المذبذب المحلى و أبيض أو اصفر أو أسود للمراحل الثلاث وهو ممحور حول 450ك ذ/ث و احيانا يأخذ ألوان أخرى فى مراحل FM وكان يباع إلى عهد قريب بالأسواق


> "أما مسافة 10 ك فكيف تضمن أنها لن تمر على محولات ضغط متوسط الخ"
> جواب سوأل بسوأل
> ---
> نعم يوجد في منتقطنا مثل هذه المسافة


ليست إجابة سؤال بسؤال ولكن اذكر بالعائق الرئيسى الذى سبق أن ذكرته فى شرحى السابق. عادة داخل المدن تغذى المبانى من 3 فاز و توزع الشقق على الفازات لتعادل الأحمال وفى نهاية كل شارع محول 6600 فولت لذا فانت محظوظ لتوفر هذه المسافة على فاز واحد


> على كل حال اذا استطعنا عمل جهاز يصل لمسافة 10كم نظرياً
> نكون بذلك متأكدين من وصول اشارتنا لمسافة 2 او3كم بوثوقية
> 
> تحياتي لك من جديد
> ...


إذن يفضل البحث عن أفضل تردد لنوع خط التوصيل المتاح وذلك بالتجربة و استخدمه كتردد حامل للصوت
هذه التقنية ليست جديدة وهى مستخدمة فى بعض الأماكن لتقل الإتصالات عبر محطات التوليد ذاتها ولكنهم يستخدموا محطات تقوية عند محولات الربط و لديهم امكانية تعويض الفقد


----------



## nayefacc (15 مارس 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> إذن يفضل البحث عن أفضل تردد لنوع خط التوصيل المتاح وذلك بالتجربة و استخدمه كتردد حامل للصوت
> هذه التقنية ليست جديدة وهى مستخدمة فى بعض الأماكن لتقل الإتصالات عبر محطات التوليد ذاتها ولكنهم يستخدموا محطات تقوية عند محولات الربط و لديهم امكانية تعويض الفقد



افهم من كلامك ان دارتنا غير ناجحا كونها لاتصل للمسافة اكثر من 5كم

ان كانت كذلك فماذا تقترح حسب خبرتك 
اذا كان الجواب "لاسلكي"
نعم لاسلكي جيد لكن يوجد عوائق واهمها 
ان دارتنا يجب ان لا تحتوي على اريال
كما ان هناك مباني يقع جزء منها تحت مستوى الارض فلا تصل اليها الاشارة

فما هو الحل اوالبديل لو تكرمت


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 مارس 2010)

انا لم اقل انها ناجحة او غير ناجحة ولم احدد لها مدى
إذا كان لديك خط واحد طوله 10 كم إذن يمكن استخدامه و تحتاج لمعرفة خواصه او التردد المناسب و مكبر مناسب سيفى بالغرض


----------



## mabb (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم عندي سؤال مهم 
هل تمر الاشارة على البروتكشن في الباسبار في المحطة التحويلية بسبب حساسيتة للترددات المختلفة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

عادة عند وجود محطات تكون الإشارة قطعت مسافة طويلة و تحتاج ما يسمى repeater أو محطة تقوية وهى مجرد مكبر للإشارة و عادة ما تستخدم فلاتر لتوجيه الإشارة فقط للمكبر و بعد المكبر للمسار المطلوب
أما حساسية دوائر الحماية فهى للترددات ذات القدرة المارة فى خط التغذية أما إشارة التحكم هذه أو المعلومات المنقوله فتكون قدرتها ضعيفة لا تشعر بها دوائر الحماية


----------



## محمد راسم جابر (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر لكم


----------



## mouhamed1974 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا على هذه المشاركة القيمة*​


----------



## يوسف محمد515 (11 سبتمبر 2014)

ما هو نوع الترانزستور


----------

